# Artist's Community in Dubai



## stevebarrett (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested in working in Dubai, but I have no contacts in the art, design and advertising industry there. Maybe you can look at my web site and suggest a few places that I could contact. 

I am also interested in communicating with fine artists that reside in the UAE.

stevebarrett . com / index_new .html 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Do a search on DUCTAG Dubai Community theatre and arts group. I can't see you getting full time employment here though.


----------



## stevebarrett (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Geordie,
How about work in the advertising sector? Is there much demand?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

doing artwork and stuff? yes I would imagine there is demand in that sector but I wouldn't know where to recommend you start looking!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know people in the design/ad business.

Tell me a bit more about what you can do/have done etc & I'll see if anything is viable.


----------



## stevebarrett (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Elphaba,

I have worked as a graphic designer, illustrator, creative retoucher and art director. I am interested in a Imaging Studio or Art Studio Manager position.

You can see my work on my web site. Let me know what you think.
stevebarrett.com/index_new.html

Thanks,

Steve


----------

